# Z7 Extreme



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Was planning on probably buying one of these soon, anybody have any experience with it? Just wondering what people think of them. Been doing some research on many brands and the Z7 Extreme and think that is what I am settling on.

Thanks


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi.Haen't shot one but they look nice.On the other hand,for what its worth,they didn't do very well in the Outdoor Life bow tests.


----------

